# Newbie here



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Hey guys im james and i am new to vaping all around hehe but i have had a twisp edge for 8 months now and enjoying it but i am here now ready for upgrade so what would you guys sugest for me???

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

Budget?

* edit amount of time/willingness to build your own coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

None of that matters to me @BuzzGlo i just want a nice device witch i want to have little hassles with 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Was looking at the kangertech sub box mini

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Was looking at the kangertech sub box mini
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Kangerteck sub box mini is a nice device and reliable to what I've heard.
Are you looking at a carry around mod?
There are many out on the market but from what I've heard the 2 main carry mods vapers go for especially starting out is either the sub box or the evic vtc mini.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Okay yes have heard good things of a sub box my buddy has one but my other question was is it a good idea to look at the twisp aero or rather look at something can build my own coils with or can i mod the aero to do so or rather a sub box?? @Clouds4Days

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Yes a carry around it will be

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/16)

@mcgeerj35 
The sub box is miles apart from the twisp. Can't compare them at all.
Sub box all the way.
You don't have to build your own coils with the sub tank. 
You buy commercial coils the same way you would with a twisp but...
You have the option too build your own coils with the the rba deck that comes with the tank.
You won't regret buying the sub box especially if you comparing it to a twisp.
And it's really not a big device at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Thanks clouds4days that has been a really good piece of advice and obviously i can still use any brand liquid with the sub box too hahah newbie questions but otherwise id never know

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/2/16)

If you want simplicity with a touch of freedom thats a good kit. ( subox mini) 

I dig my evic vtc mini, external bat, up-gradable software with the option of different temperature modes.
Tanks I would consider
subtank
tfv4

I wouldn't buy twisp ever. U can find the same device with the original manufacturers branding for cheaper. (ego one) You can buy the CLRS heads
( Rebuidible heads) I have one of these on me all the time as a back up and sneaky vape. (smallest one fits in my tiki pocket)

Topbox is something to consider as well but that's just in theory. I haven't used it, haven't heard good or bad things about it. Its unknown in practical terms to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/16)

No problem with the questions bud we all here to help one another.
You can chuck any e liquid (juice) into the sub tank where as the twisp you might battle using a higher vg juice because the juice is too thick.
Just don't buy juice from flea markets or China malls. Buy them from a reputable dealer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Sweeet guys thanks @Clouds4Days and @BuzzGlo il check out all the mentioned devices thanks so much bro's

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (14/2/16)

@mcgeerj35 the subox mini was my first sub ohm kit and it was amazing. At first I was a bit iffy regarding the coil building etc but with enough tutorial videos I was soon on my way. That kit is truly the first step to the rest of your vaping journey imo 

There are other decent starter starter kits (the evic start kit and ijust 2) but none provide a complete package like the subox mini kit does.

Good luck with your future vaping!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mcgeerj35 (14/2/16)

Thanks @Larry im definitely sold on the sub box mini all the way

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

My perfect setup for you would be the iStick 40W with Cubis tank. Available at www.vapeclub.co.za. Small and ultra portable, but takes a decent volume of juice (3.5 ml). No leaking at all. Easy to operate. Commercial coils and, if you want later on, a rebuildable head, available. Here is what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thanks clouds4days that has been a really good piece of advice and obviously i can still use any brand liquid with the sub box too hahah newbie questions but otherwise id never know
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Dude no question is a newbie question, remember we all started at some point. Don't be scared to ask questions man, shoot em out and I'm sure someone will be able to assist. I haven't been on the forum for too long but I can assure you there are some very helpful people here 

I second @Andre suggestion, that is a good combo - I still have mine and use it as a backup, when I have dumb days i.e. forgot to charge my batteries.


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Subox. That is all.


----------



## Flash696 (15/2/16)

The Subbox mini kits are almost indestructible. They just keep going on and on and on. I'm sure someone would've mentioned it already but it has a removable 18650 battery which means that you could always get more batteries or if something goes wrong and your battery dies you can just replace it. As for building coils, it's super easy on the subtank mini, plus you have the option of just buying your coild and putting them in should you not like to build. I would highly recommend it. If you've been using a twisp all this time then prepare to have your tits blown off when you start sub ohming

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal (15/2/16)

Sub Box Mini any day of the week. Brilliant piece of kit. Just upgraded my Son onto one, still run mine as main go to device. You really can't go wrong. Check out article in Newbies Corner Intro to Vaping and the Sub Box Mini by @free3dom. Will answer all your questions. Have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------

